# 1939 Schwinn Packard DX, rear find, good deal??



## Wayne Adam (May 16, 2012)

I just bought this 1939 Schwinn Packard today from a real estate guy who auctions off estates. He said he is only onto coins & stamps,
and does not know or care about old bikes. This was found in the basement of an elderly woman. It is 100% original and complete.
It has rust and petina, but the original paint, decals & even the horn button and badge are intacted.
Now, did I get a good deal?, I paid $300.00 for it.
According to my research, 1939 & 1940 were the only two years that the DX had this different type wing pattern on the tank, and '39 was the only year with the fluted gooseneck.
Please let me know what you think..............Thanks, Wayne


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 16, 2012)

Cool story, congrats you did good, value is at least double.


----------



## Eric Bidinger (May 16, 2012)

*You got really Great deal, but....*



Wayne Adam said:


> I just bought this 1939 Schwinn Packard today from a real estate guy who auctions off estates. He said he is only onto coins & stamps,
> and does not know or care about old bikes. This was found in the basement of an elderly woman. It is 100% original and complete.
> It has rust and petina, but the original paint, decals & even the horn button and badge are intacted.
> Now, did I get a good deal?, I paid $300.00 for it.
> ...




I think you got a great deal!!!
But It is not a 1939. 
It is a '40 or '41.
1939 had a straight down tube. 
Yours is the equipped model.
Probably worth about 900.00.
Post war the wing pattern changed direction.
Great bike.
Eric


----------



## robertc (May 16, 2012)

Well Wayne,

I'll tell you what I think. I wish I could run across a deal like that one. Awesome bike and a heck of a good deal. I love the DX's and this one is "over the top" It should clean up really great. Congratulations.

Robert


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 16, 2012)

*Correction...1940..Thanks Eric*

Thank you for correcting me Eric, It is a 1940, not a '39.
 Thanks for all of the other positive comments guys................Wayne


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 16, 2012)

They're correct. Easily worth two or three times what you paid.  Great pick! Great bike!  I'm curios if any of the fluted goosenecks were on the 39 models.  I found one with red fluting that looks too cool on my 39.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (May 16, 2012)

*Nice Score*

Very nice survivor.  Congrats on a great deal.


----------

